# Merry Christmas



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

From up here in Alberta, Merry Christmas everyone and may you have safe travels. Ray


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas,and a New year with better haying weather!


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Wishing everyone a blessed Christmas!


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Merry Christmas. thanks for the gifts of knowledge!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Merry Christmas


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Merry Christmas. Santa dropped off a hay wrapper, couple new tractors, a new chainsaw and several other things here. All kid sized of course though and should be cheaper to repair than the real things


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone, thanks for your insights. Santa left a orange tractor here, grandson's favorite color even.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas and all the best in the coming year!

Jeff & Shelia


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Merry Christmas


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone from sunny wet Florida.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Had a full day with family yesterday. Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!


----------

